# Seiko Strap End Links



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone got end links to fit this Seiko Strap please? looking for part that fits watch head on both ends


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

May help if you say what head you want it yo fit


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

skx 007


----------

